# Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen



## Skulli84 (9. August 2011)

*Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Hi,

ich würde auf meinen i7-2600 gerne nen Noctua Lüfter verbauen. Allerdings hab ich bisher immer nur boxed kühler verbaut. Jetzt wollt ich mal nachfragen womit ich am besten die WLP entfernen kann und wieviel ich von der neuen auftragen muss/kann ? Will da keinen Fehler machen.

Falls es ein Sticky oder so dafür gibt bitte ich um entschuldigung habe leider nichts gefunden


----------



## Kaktus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Taschentuch und abwischen, fertig. Wenn man es ganz penibel machen will, nimmt man noch einen tropfen Spritus oder einfach Spüli. Dann aber wirklich nur extrem wenig und danach ordentlich sauber wischen. Dann einen Tropfen von der neuen (ca. Erpsengroß) in die Mitte und Kühler drauf. Will man es penibel machen, nimmt man eine EC Karte (oder was vergleichbares) und verstreicht diese sauber und gleichmäßig. Du musst dich da nicht zu verrückt machen, wie es viele gerne tun, viel falsch kann man nicht machen. 
Aufpassen sollte man nur das es nicht zu viel WLP ist und das nichts daneben geht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Taschentuch und abwischen, fertig. Wenn man es ganz penibel machen will, nimmt man noch einen tropfen Spritus oder einfach Spüli. Dann aber wirklich nur extrem wenig und danach ordentlich sauber wischen. Dann einen Tropfen von der neuen (ca. Erpsengroß) in die Mitte und Kühler drauf. Will man es penibel machen, nimmt man eine EC Karte (oder was vergleichbares) und verstreicht diese sauber und gleichmäßig. Du musst dich da nicht zu verrückt machen, wie es viele gerne tun, viel falsch kann man nicht machen.
> Aufpassen sollte man nur das es nicht zu viel WLP ist und das nichts daneben geht.




Genau 

Ich mache es z.B. auhc immer mit meiner Versicherungskarte Ein klein bischen drauf auf die CPU, so das die Lücken geschlossen sind nd man noch leicht die Schrift sehen kann 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Manchmal hat man bei der WLP auch einen kleinen Pinsel, mit dem das ganze dann super einfach geht. Das ist dann wie malen nach zahlen 

z.B. Zalman ZM-STG1, 3.5g Pinsel | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MFG


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Manchmal hat man bei der WLP auch einen kleinen Pinsel, mit dem das ganze dann super einfach geht. Das ist dann wie malen nach zahlen
> 
> z.B. Zalman ZM-STG1, 3.5g Pinsel | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> MFG


 

Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen:d Danke für die Info


----------



## KeKs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Also eigentlich bringt es doch gar nichts neue WLP aufzutragen macht vllt 1 bis 3 grad unterschied


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich bringt es doch gar nichts neue WLP aufzutragen macht vllt 1 bis 3 grad unterschied


 

Das kann bis zu 5 Grad Unterschied machen Und da sist für Übertakter und Bencher schon sehr viel !! Vorausgesetzt man nimmt eine gute!
Ich z.B. wechsle alle 3 Monate meine Paste!


----------



## Own3r (10. August 2011)

Wenn er aber den Boxed Kühler drauf hat, dann sollte er den Rest der WLP entfernen, bevor er den neuen Kühler installiert 

Ich entferne die WLP immer mit Fensterreiniger und dann verteile ich die neue WLP komplett glatt auf der CPU. Denke dran eine nicht so schlechte WLP zu nehmen, denn die sind häufig sehr schwer zu verteilen.


----------



## KeKs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Alle 3 Monate ist verrückt würd ich nicht machen weil mir langen 4 mal 3 GHZ und HT aber jedem das seine na gut bei 5 grad würd ich vllt auch die WLP wechseln .


----------



## postaldude (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich bringt es doch gar nichts neue WLP aufzutragen macht vllt 1 bis 3 grad unterschied


 
Wenn er einen neuen CPU-Kühler verbaut muss er sicherlich neue WLP auftragen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Alle 3 Monate ist verrückt würd ich nicht machen weil mir langen 4 mal 3 GHZ und HT aber jedem das seine na gut bei 5 grad würd ich vllt auch die WLP wechseln .



Sicher ist sicher  Jetzt wird es langsam kühler und meine Benchsesion fängt wieder an da sheißt auch wieder Pastenwechsel 
Bzw. bekomm ich ja eh neue Hardware!


----------



## KeKs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Woher hast du so viel Geld wenn du dir neue Hardware zulegst ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Woher hast du so viel Geld wenn du dir neue Hardware zulegst ?



?? Arbeit !?

Oder vielleicht eine Bank ausgeraubt wer weiß  


Edit: 2000 geschafft


----------



## KeKs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

"Da muss ich doch noch viel schreiben" aber in deinem Profil steht ja das du Schüler bist 
Du kannst ja auch Volt-Mod machen das ist genial würde ich aber lieber bei älteren Grafikkarten machen und Mainboards und Schaltpläne sollte man sich auch anschauen und am Ende alles mit Stickstoff kühlen


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> "Da muss ich doch noch viel schreiben" aber in deinem Profil steht ja das du Schüler bist
> Du kannst ja auch Volt-Mod machen das ist genial würde ich aber lieber bei älteren Grafikkarten machen und Mainboards und Schaltpläne sollte man sich auch anschauen und am Ende alles mit Stickstoff kühlen




Ja das muss ihc noch ändern da ich im Juni die Schule beendet habe 
Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## KeKs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Bitte gerngeschehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Bitte gerngeschehen.


----------



## Skulli84 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Danke, nun weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## blackout24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Im Noctua Handbuch selbst steht, dass man die Paste von denen nicht verreiben muss. Ein 4-5mm Durchmesser Tropfen in die Mitte reicht aus. Dann Kühler aufsetzten einmal kurz nach nach links und rechts drehen und befestigen.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen, deshalb hoffe ich, dass ein Push ebenso hilft. Ich wollte meinen CPU Kühler zu einem Mugen 3 PCGH wechseln und nun die restliche WLP entfernen. Mit einem Küchentuch habe ich das Gröbste weg bekommen, aber nun wollte ich noch einmal mit Reinigungsalkohol nachwischen. Leider hat mir mein Vater 70% Händedesinfektion (reines 2-Propanol) aus seiner Praxis mitgebracht  - geht das auch, oder ist das zu stark? Tötet ja eigentlich sonst Bakterien, nicht das es meine CPU tötet. 

Könnt mir ja einfach mal eure Meinung posten, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Lieben Gruß,
Die Mandel

Anzumerken: Das Zeug soll leicht entzündlich sein O.o


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Das sollte schon damit gehen, aber ich weiß nicht, was die restlichen 30% sind. Wenn es Farbstoff- und Parüfumfrei ist, dann geht es. 

Und das es leicht entzündlich ist macht auch nichts, da es ja verdampft und kein offenes Feuer im PC besteht (hoffentlich ).


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



Own3r schrieb:


> Das sollte schon damit gehen, aber ich weiß nicht, was die restlichen 30% sind. Wenn es Farbstoff- und Parüfumfrei ist, dann geht es.
> 
> Und das es leicht entzündlich ist macht auch nichts, da es ja verdampft und kein offenes Feuer im PC besteht (hoffentlich ).


 
Ansonsten ist da nur gereinigtes Wasser drin - kein Parfüm, nichts.

Ich werde es mal versuchen und dabei ganz doll auf einen guten Ausgang hoffen.  Vielen Dank.


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Das sollte gehen. 

Du musst ja nicht den ganzen Prozessor darin baden.


----------



## Apek (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Oh, noch ein "Arztkind". Die Nummer mit dem Desinfektionsmittel kenne ich auch, hab ich mal gemacht, aber da in in vielen Desinfektionsmitteln wiederum Mittel zum Nachfetten der Haut beinhalten würde ich das lassen. Hatte danach sonderbare Schlieren (nein keine Reste der WLP) auf einer GPU. Würd lieber Reinigungs/Feuerzeugbenzin nehmen.


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Wenn aber nur gereinigtes Wasser zum Alkohol zusätzlich enthalten ist, dann gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



Own3r schrieb:


> Das sollte gehen.
> 
> Du musst ja nicht den ganzen Prozessor darin baden.



Ich werde es mal morgen versuchen. Küchenlappen einmal beträufeln und in sanften, kreisenden Bewegungen, ganz zärtlich - wie bei einer Frau - reiben.  Ne, Quatsch, besten Dank. 



Apek schrieb:


> Oh, noch ein "Arztkind". Die Nummer mit dem Desinfektionsmittel kenne ich auch, hab ich mal gemacht, aber da in in vielen Desinfektionsmitteln wiederum Mittel zum Nachfetten der Haut beinhalten würde ich das lassen. Hatte danach sonderbare Schlieren (nein keine Reste der WLP) auf einer GPU. Würd lieber Reinigungs/Feuerzeugbenzin nehmen.


 
Hab' meinem Vater auch schon voll oft vorgeworfen, dass er nichts vernünftiges gelernt hat, aber er ist unverbesserlich.  Aber da ja nur reiner Alkohol und Wasser drin ist, kann ich es, wie Own3r schon anmerkt, auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.

Aber das in Hautdesinfektion Fette drin sein sollen, ist mir neu.


----------



## Apek (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*

Nunja, Fett nicht direkt, aber Mittel, die eben die Haut "rückfetten". In meinem Falle war's das "Bode Sterillium"  wobei das aber im Gegensatz zu dem von Dir verwendeten, nicht nur aus Alkohol und gereinigtem Wasser. Wollte ja auch mit meinem Beitrag niemanden angreifen, sondern nur meine Erfahrung mit "Handdesinfektionsmitteln" schildern. Schätze mal, dass selbst das Bode Sterillium und die zurückbleibenden Schlieren das Wärmeleitergebnis nicht weiter beinflusst hätte.


----------



## Festplatte (11. Januar 2012)

Verteile die neue Wärmeleitpaste glatt auf fast der ganzen CPU, aber lass ein bisschen Platz zum Rand, denn wenn du denn Lüfter draufdrückst verteilt sich die Paste noch weiter!


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und auftragen*



Apek schrieb:


> Nunja, Fett nicht direkt, aber Mittel, die eben die Haut "rückfetten". In meinem Falle war's das "Bode Sterillium"  wobei das aber im Gegensatz zu dem von Dir verwendeten, nicht nur aus Alkohol und gereinigtem Wasser. Wollte ja auch mit meinem Beitrag niemanden angreifen, sondern nur meine Erfahrung mit "Handdesinfektionsmitteln" schildern. Schätze mal, dass selbst das Bode Sterillium und die zurückbleibenden Schlieren das Wärmeleitergebnis nicht weiter beinflusst hätte.


 
Hab' mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt. Ist ja sicher ein guter Tipp! Danke dafür. Hat alles aber ganz gut mit meinem Alkohol geklappt. Prozessor läuft noch.



Festplatte schrieb:


> Verteile die neue Wärmeleitpaste glatt auf fast der ganzen CPU, aber lass ein bisschen Platz zum Rand, denn wenn du denn Lüfter draufdrückst verteilt sich die Paste noch weiter!


 
Im nachhinein habe ich mir viiiiel zu viele Sorgen um die WLP gemacht... der Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH war viel schlimmer... Gott... manchmal wollte ich bei der Montage einfach nur noch weinen...  So ein Frimmelkram.

Hab eine Erbse auf der CPU gemacht und mit einer alten Videothekenkarte etwas verteilt. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob etwas raus gequillt ist... der Mugen 3 wird NIIIIIE wieder abmontiert. Muss so halten bis er stirbt.


----------

